# Screen Protector for car display / navigation screen



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazon in Canada is selling a screen protector for the radio display, which claims to be tempered glass to protect the screen from scratching. Here is the link:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B076DGNZKG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Has anyone purchased and installed this? Looking for feedback on fit and finish, as well as does it interfere with the touchscreen reaction time?

This same supplier LiFan (sold through Amazon) also sell one for the digital dash display which the top line Tiguan comes with (behind the steering wheel) Here is the link to that item:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07CM4D8ZP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I wonder if it prevents finger smudges. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> I wonder if it prevents finger smudges.


I bought a screen protector from Amazon (I'm not sure if it was the same one) because it said it "resists" finger smudges. It is not perfect but it is certainly better than the glass that the VW radio uses. Without the "protector" the fingerprints were terrible, with it it is a lot better. It is probably impossible to totally prevent smudges.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jamesjuhasz said:


> Amazon in Canada is selling a screen protector for the radio display, which claims to be tempered glass to protect the screen from scratching. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B076DGNZKG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I actually have one installed on the infotainment but not in the digital cockpit. It was a pain to install because of the knobs. The design on this one is much better since it is not a closed circle. Easier to line it up. Not sure if there really is much need for the digital cockpit one since that is not readily accessible and not a touch screen unlike the infotainment.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> I wonder if it prevents finger smudges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


this is my biggest concern, but i do not think ALL smudges can be prevented. 
but for the low cost, it may be worth the try.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> I wonder if it prevents finger smudges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


the smudges is just less noticeable with the protector I bought but it is still there. Just the nature of the oils in our fingertips unfortunately


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

I installed this protector a couple days ago, it is very thin glass and looks good on the screen, it won't prevent finger smudges but makes me feel more comfortable about running a microfiber cloth through it without worrying about scratches.

It's a very tight fit on the screen so you won;t even notice it if you install it correctly, although it does seem to make the display a little less bright.

I got it on Amazon USA but it looks like it's the same product:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076DGNZKG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have this one and it went on easy, and does a fantastic job. Fits perfect.
Have had it on for over 3 months now, no problems, no bubbles, no scratched...

https://www.amazon.com/Volkswagen-N...-spons&keywords=tiguan+screen+protector&psc=1


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

I think I need this.. I've kept a small eyeglass cleaner and a cloth in my center console for this. With it off I see it and wow you can see the smudges a mile away.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2018)

I installed the screen protector, and it is much better with handling smudges. Also, I do not have to be so careful as to what I use to wipe it clean. For less than $15, I bought 2 of them so that sometime I can replace it if needed. Once it is on and installed, it looks like it belongs.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

I have installed this screen protector I ordered on amazon. I’m pretty sure it is the same as the link in the first post. I have been really pleased with it. 
1. Was easy to install
2. Finger smudges are still there but greatly reduced in effect. They also clean up easier. I tried to show this in the two pics below. First screen shot has smudges. Second shot is after a tissue wipe of the screen. Before the protector, a tissue wipe would only smear the screen. Nothing would clean up without a good lens cleaner. 
3. Screen sensitivity is not noticeably effected by the protector 
4. Screen protector is well packaged with multiple ways of protecting your screen. Hey, they even claim it is explosion proof. I had to laugh, I probably would not survive an explosion but it is great to know the screen of my infotainment system would make it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

When I saw this thread I immediately Amazon'd a set (DiscPro and Digital Dash). I like the one for the center stack but the digital dash is more reflective than the OEM surface. Otherwise both look great and have a slicker more oleophobic coating that resists fingerprints. I may take off the digital dash protector but have ordered a spare for the radio... totally worth it. They were tricky to align and next time I'm going to shim some very thin plastic between the OEM glass and trim surrounds to use as guides.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

I don’t think it’s glass, it bends easy and looks like plastic. I bought one but didn’t put it on. Not sure if I would like it.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I have that exact one, it's been great. It is definitely real glass. I keep a microfiber towel in the center console and easily wipe off the smudges every couple days.


----------

